
9 top tech flops - MicahWedemeyer
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0810/gallery.holiday_gadgets.fortune/index.html
======
sidsavara
I really had high hopes for this article, but I think this ended up being
Fortune's version of Linkbait/Title Bait

It's really a list of 9 tech products that people thought would be
blockbusters, but perhaps haven't. I would hardly equate the Air with the Zune
though. I think this list was set up to stir up controversy.

It almost feels like feeding the trolls, so Micah, while I respect your
submitting the article, I cannot in good conscience mod it up =P

------
teej
I guess since I live in Baltimore I could probably weigh in on WiMax. They've
just recently started pushing it (so I wouldn't say it's flopped yet), but I
definitely have some friends who live in the city considering it.

That being said, I won't switch away from Comcast because no one else offers
decent speeds.

------
cubicle67
I think a more accurate title would have been "9 Random Products I found While
Trawling Through Amazon's Best Seller Lists This Morning Instead of Working"

